# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  We have been nominated!

## Total Eclipse

An outfit called WEGO Health, as nominated Anxiety Space for two awards, "Best in Show: Community or Forum" and "Rookie of the Year". Please support the nomination by endorsing us by heading to this link and click the "Endorse Anxiety Space" button on the right side.

Thanks guys!  ::):

----------


## Skippy

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Misssy

*Cool guys, congratulations Kay and Joker and everybody else involved. !!!!*

----------


## SmileyFace

Awesome!

----------


## Chantellabella

WOW!! That's totally amazing guys! Congratulations! You guys deserve the nomination. You've put your heart into this site!

----------


## Antidote

I endorsed.

----------


## Ironman

I am Ironman and I approved this message!  :Rofl:

----------


## kc1895

:Hats off:  :Celebrate:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Sure, why not.

----------


## L

Well done and best of  luck

----------


## Otherside

Well done guys  ::D:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Just how cool is that.  Endorsed.  You guys have done a great job of keeping this site running and moving forward.  Way to go.

----------


## Koalafan

Good to see this forum getting the recognition it deserves!!  ::D:   :koala:

----------


## Sagan

Edited: (changed names for screen names)

Awesome! Well done Ace and Scruffy!  ::  :sparkles: 


and done!

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

this is great!

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

Seems we have 3 nominations now  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Ooh kill 'em. Good job guys!

----------


## Skippy

Did anything come about with this? Haven't heard anything about it since...

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Did anything come about with this? Haven't heard anything about it since...



At the moment, they are doing the judging. There should be an announcement at the end of March.

Hopefully we are named.  ::): 

And thanks to everyone who endorsed us.  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Just endorsed. Couldn't resist that purple button. ^_^

 :Celebrate:

----------

